# Outbacker's Positive Thoughts And Energy Needed!!!



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Come on team, we need more Outbacker's well wishes as Rick is going to have surgery again on that troublesome foot. It seems the most recent surgery left an infection so he has to go through it again. So, let's all keep Rick and Donna in your thought and prayers this Friday for everything to go smoothly!









(Oh, and don't think being down a Moderator will have an effect. Doug gave us each a couple extra rounds to keep everyone in line in Rick's absence







)


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Our BEST thoughts and prayers are with Rick and Donna!! and I bet Rick is back at his moderator duties by Sunday at the latest!! Actually it could be a very interesting round of moderations, depending on the pain meds he receives!! ha ha!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Hope they get everything fixed up this time, Rick. Then you can get back out enjoying that nice Outback!

Doug


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Rick, hope your surgery goes well and you are back on your feet in no time!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Get better Rick!!

Also keep prayers and positive energy going to Eric AKA Just add Dirt!! His DW (Missy)has been in and out of the hospital since we camped with them in April......... still being diagnosed........

She went by Ambulance late last night to the Hospital again!!

Good Luck Rick and Missy!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Rick and Missy. Get well soon! We are praying for both of you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

'Ohana said:


> Rick and Missy. Get well soon! We are praying for both of you.


Best get well wishes for both from the PNW .


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh a group hug of well wishes for you all. Rick, Donna, Eric and Missy you are all in our thoughts. Get well adn can't wait to get out with you guys again. Think we should have a "well" rally for you guys when you are all "back up to camping speed".

Best of luck for speedy recovery to all.

Jim


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Many prayers on the way!!!!!


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Prayers have been sent. Wishing you all a very speedy recovery.


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Just throwing this out regarding Missy.

...the last time I knew someone who was very ill and all the doctors were not sure what they were dealing with...after many weeks they discovered it was West Nile. Not sure what her symptoms are...just thought I would mention it. Especially since it started after her last campout.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Positive Thoughts and Energy going Rick & Missy's way.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Good luck Rick!!







(Happy dogs always make me feel better







)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Everyone - its a great feeling to be part of this group!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Good Luck Rick, hope you are better in no time. Dont forget, you're part of the new Outbackers "Barefoot waterskiing team", so you have to get better!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

DLAS268ers said:


> Just throwing this out regarding Missy.
> 
> ...the last time I knew someone who was very ill and all the doctors were not sure what they were dealing with...after many weeks they discovered it was West Nile. Not sure what her symptoms are...just thought I would mention it. Especially since it started after her last campout.


Good suggestion!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thoughts , prayers and good old fashion good luck.

Kevin & Kathy


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

All the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Good Luck with your surgery Rick

Still sending prayers for Missy and Family.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hope they get you fixed up this time Rick.

Thanks for your hard work Nathan...









Carey


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to Missy and Rick. We are missing the opportunity to actually meet you all. Maybe someday down the road you will make it to Oegon and a PNW Rally! D & J


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

jnk36jnk said:


> Thoughts and prayers to Missy and Rick. We are missing the opportunity to actually meet you all. Maybe someday down the road you will make it to Oegon and a PNW Rally! D & J


That would be a nice trip...I would really enjoy a trip out west! Sorry we didn't get a chance to meet you and hope you enjoy your time here!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

All Wolfwood fingers, toes, paws, tails, wings, & beaks will stay crossed for you both until we hear the GOOD WORD!!!!

Just a thought, tho', Rick. You work at that hospital...sure you didn't P*$$ off anyone lately??? Might want to consider having some goodies ready for those doctors & nurses .... Just sayin' ....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> All Wolfwood fingers, toes, paws, tails, wings, & beaks will stay crossed for you both until we hear the GOOD WORD!!!!
> 
> Just a thought, tho', Rick. You work at that hospital...sure you didn't P*$ off anyone lately??? Might want to consider having some goodies ready for those doctors & nurses .... Just sayin' ....


Only problem is, tho', its not _that_ hospital....its a _different_ hospital far far away - so I'm in the clear there. However, having goodies for the staff is a good thing - before I go under


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Missy said to thank all for the good thoughts, prayers and well wishes: we think they're working... Missy feels a lot better today!! and we think we might have nailed it; I googled "severe tremors" and it came back with "Dysautonomia" 
Causes of dysautonomias are not fully understood, but they are thought to include:


Autoimmune disorders, especially Lyme disease[sup][4][/sup] and .......
also in this article was this little gem (which is a prototype of "Dysautonomia") called :
*Beriberi* (pronounced /bɛriˈbɛri/) is a nervous system ailment caused by a deficiency of thiamine (vitamin B[sub]1[/sub]) in the diet. Thiamine is involved in the breakdown of energy molecules such as glucose and is also found on the membranes of neurons. Symptoms of beriberi include severe lethargy and fatigue, together with complications affecting the cardiovascular, nervous, muscular, and gastrointestinal systems.
The symptoms of this were an 80% match for Missy's symptoms!!!

We hit her with a massive dose (3337% DRV) of Thiamine and she is 1000% better!!!!

She is also taking Salt tablets to help with another side effect of Dysautonomia which is cronic salt wasting.. and anemia..

And all that money we spent at Carroll county and John Hopkins Hospital!!!! Maybe the Doctors there need to use the internet....
We shound know by tomorrow, cause it's about a 3 day cycle between "crashes" and E/R runs... Last was Tuesday!!!
Prayer for Rick and Donna... 
Maybe a Fall NE rally for healed...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know Eric!

I go in tomorrow at 3pm....Boy am I gonna be hungry. Ya think you would get used to this, but, after the 4th time you never do. To my dear Outbacker friends, please make sure that if you EVER suspect an infection - get help quickly!! When I had my 103+ fever I was "out of it" Fevers at that temp can cause some bad things to happen......









Thanks Again!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update Eric, so good to hear the good news! Rick, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and will raise my Starbucks cup to ya!







Good luck!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll lift my Green Mountain Coffee Roasters cup to ya tomorrow Rick!! 
Eric thanks for updating us on Missy's condition!

Continued prayers for both of you and your families!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Surgery Update - everything went well and I am home recurperating. Thanks to everyone that sent well wishes - your positive energy was greatly appreciated. Now to heal and get back camping again!!!

Rick


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

So glad to hear all went well...take care!


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Surgery Update - everything went well and I am home recurperating. Thanks to everyone that sent well wishes - your positive energy was greatly appreciated. Now to heal and get back camping again!!!
> 
> Rick


...and what better way to heal than to camp... Glad to hear everything went well, Have a speedy and comfortable (as much as possible) recovery.

Best Wishes and Happy Camping!!!

Carl and Margo
Atlanta, Geogia


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Just take it easy and let it all heal... take advantage of the service you can get right now.. lol


----------

